# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  خروج مذل لمارات سافين من بطولة سينسيناتي

## إبتسام السهم

*خروج مذل لمارات سافين من بطولة سينسيناتي*

نشرت في 2008-07-30 رغم وصوله للدور نصف النهائي لبطولة ويمبلدون، إلا أن اللاعب الروسي، مارات سافين، تحطم على صخرة مواطنه دمتري تورسونوف، وخرج من الدور الأول لبطولة سينسيناتي الدولية لتنس الأساتذة، وهي إحدى بطولة سلسلة الأساتذة للتنس الأرضي. 
ليس هذا فحسب، فقد فقد سافين هدوءه ورباطة جأشه، أمام مواطنه ليخسر الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى من المجموعة الأولى، لكنه استعاد توازنه قبل أن يخسر المجموعة بواقع 6-7.
وفي المجموعة الثانية، تمكن تورسونوف من كسر إرسال سافين مرة واحدة، ولكنها كانت كافية لتحقيق الفوز في المجموعة بواقع 6-4، فيخرج سافين خالي الوفاض.
وخلال هذه المجموعة رمى سافين بمضربه بعصبية إثر ارتكابه ثلاثة أخطاء مزدوجة.
وعلى العكس منه، كان تورسونوف بكامل هدوئه، وأجاد ضربات الإرسال، وقال: "أعتقد أنني أجدت ضربات الإرسال."
وفي البطولة نفسها، نجح المصنف الثاني عشر اللاعب الإسباني، تومي روبريدو، في الفوز على الأمريكي ماردي فيشن بمجموعتين دون مقابل وبواقع 6-2 و6-2.
يذكر أن حامل اللقب والمصنف الأول، السويسري روجيه فيدرير، وكذلك المصنف الثاني الإسباني رفائيل نادال، وبقية المصنفين الثمانية الأوائل، لن يخوضوا مباريات الدور الأول من البطولة، وتأهلوا تلقائياً للدور الثاني.
وكان فيدرير قد خسر معظم بطولات الموسم الحالي، بينما نجح منافسه على التصنيف العالمي للاعبي التنس، الإسباني نادال، في الفوز بالعديد من البطولات، ومن بينها بطولة رولان غاروس وويمبلدون، وهما من بطولات الجائزة الكبرى.
بينما نجح المصنف الثالث، الصربي نوفاك ديوكوفيتش، في إحراز لقب بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة، وهي البطولة الثالثة من بطولات الجائزة الكبرى الأربع.

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووووو على الطرح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمرووركــ  :noworry:

----------

